# 97 maxima pls help



## screamingdreamer (Feb 21, 2014)

i have a 97 maxima, the temp gauge sometimes stays cold, sometimes reads normal, and sometimes jumps straight to hot, then it may or may not go back down again. when it gets hot, coolant will spray out from where the hose connects to the radiator. sometimes, but not always, the gauge reads cold, and the radiator will be cold, but the engine will be smoking, other times the engine is cold but the radiator is hot. could this be a clogged radiator, a bad thermostat, or both?


----------



## bummedoutjohn (Jun 11, 2019)

radiator rework and new thermostat! Had to do both on my 97 maxima


----------

